

Vim-fugitive now works with vcsh - saidajigumi
https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive/issues/415

======
saidajigumi
With this PR accepted, vim-fugitive now works correctly with vcsh and
mr[1][2]. For those not familiar, vim-fugitive is Tim Pope's excellent git
plugin for vim.

More generally, fugitive now works correctly with repository setups where
$GIT_DIR is set in the shell but $GIT_WORK_TREE isn't. Instead, the repo's
config has a correctly set core.worktree config value.

[1] [https://github.com/RichiH/vcsh](https://github.com/RichiH/vcsh)

[2] [http://joeyh.name/code/mr/](http://joeyh.name/code/mr/)

